# Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?



## Bauschaum7 (11. Februar 2020)

*Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Glaube Deustchland ist das einzige Land das sowas vorschlägt bzw einem ans Herz legt .

Ist es reine Geldgier der Zahnärztevereinigung oder einfach nur Masochismus ?

Bringt das überhaupt Vorteile ?

Oder ist das son 3 reich ding , um der Evolution auf die Sprüge zu helfen  ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Muss man das?


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

1.Du musst sie nicht ziehen lassen, wenn sie nicht schief stehen.
2. Wenn sie eine Fehlstellung haben, kann es sein, dass die anderen dadurch beeinträchtigt werden.
3. Ich glaube nicht, dass das nur in Deutschland so ist. Gibt es in anderen Ländern keine Zahnmedizin?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Ich habe noch nirgends gehört das man das machen MUSS. 
Wenn die aber Probleme machen, dann lässt du dir die auch freiwillig ziehen (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Müssen muß man nix  ,  aber die drängen das immer darauf !
Und viele Leute glauben das , oder sind instabil  ,  und lassen sich pauschal mal 4 Zähne ziehen ....

Als ein Backenzahn/Weisheitszahn vor Jahren mal faxen gemacht hat  ,  wollte der Arzt auch gleich alle rausreißen .
Hab ich natürlich nicht machen lassen.

Zehn Jahre später Neuer anderer Zahnarzt  ,  wollte auch nach dem Vorgespräch die letzten drei auch rausreißen.
Hab ich natürlich auch nicht machen lassen , bin ja nicht blöd 

Sowas bezahlt die Krankenkasse !   

Was ist der Sinn dahinter , siehe Startpost


----------



## Leonidas_I (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Deswegen lässt man sich auch direkt alle entfernen. Lange dauert das in der Regel nicht. 
Gibt da wesentlich zeitintensivere Eingriffe im Mund.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Also dann gehst du einfach zum falschen Zahnarzt.  Bei mir hat das noch niemand empfohlen, allerdings stehen meine Weisheitszähne auch alle ziemlich gut.

Üblicherweise wird das nur empfohlen, wenn die Weisheitszähne relativ schief sind, was bei vielen Leuten der Fall ist.


----------



## Andrej (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Wenn dein Kiefer groß genug ist, so dass die Zähne dort reinpassen und es zu keine Komplikationen kommt, dann kannst du sie auch drin lassen.

Bei den meisten Menschen ist es leider nicht der Fall. Die Weisheiszähne können zu einer Schiefstellung des Kiefers führ, zur Entzündung des Zahnfleisches durch Bakterien (extrem schmerzvoll, konnte fast 2 Wochen kaum was essen, da ich den kaum Mund öffnen konnte - nichtmal der Leere Löffel passte in den Mund), zum Platzmangel im Kiefer und der Zerstörung der umliegenden Zähne oder Zahnfelstellung.

Wen  die Zähne oben sind und zur Seite wachsen, wie es bei mir der Fall war. Wird der Eingriff 5 Minuten dauern und du wirst nichtmal Schmerzmittel danach brauchen. Unten sieht es schon anderes aus.


----------



## hazelol (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

also bei mir aktuell erst letzte woche 1 weisheitszahn gezogen worden, weil der schief stand und ich ihn nicht richtig reinigen konnte, zwar noch kein karies aber nichts desto trotz wurde mir geraten diesen zu entfernen um schlimmeres zu vermeiden. war un problematisch 5 min war er draußen, ja war unangenehm die ersten 3-4 tage aber danach war alles gut, die anderen 3 sind noch drin und mir wurde gesagt solange diese keine probleme machen können die auch bleiben.

edit: genau das was mein vorposter schreibt war bei mir der fall, nur das ich vorher den zahn entfernen ließ um genau das zu vermeiden was bei ihm eingetreten ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?


Das dient der Volksverdummung! Ohne Weisheitszähne kann man ja keine Weisheit bekommen.
Lass mich raten. Deine wurden auch gezogen?



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also dann gehst du einfach zum falschen Zahnarzt.


Es gibt gute Zahnärzte und es gibt reiche Zahnärzte ...


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



DudenDoedler schrieb:


> Deswegen lässt man sich auch direkt alle entfernen. Lange dauert das in der Regel nicht.
> Gibt da wesentlich zeitintensivere Eingriffe im Mund.



Meinst du nicht das das dumm ist  ?


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Meinst du nicht das das dumm ist  ?


Ich habe mir nur die beiden oberen ziehen lassen, weil die massiv gegen die anderen Zähne gedrückt haben.
Mein Zahnarzt hat mir empfohlen, auch die unteren mitentfernen zu lassen, obwohl die im Gegensatz zu obigen gerade standen und an sich überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht haben.

Was war die Folge?
Den unteren beiden fehlte der Opponent, also der gegenspielende Zahn oben. Kauen konnte ich mit denen also trotzdem nichts. Außerdem läuft man dann gefahr, dass sich Bakterien an Stellen ansammeln, an denen man mit der Zahnbürste nicht so leicht hinkommt. Die Gefahr von Ablagerungen, Zahnfleischentzündungen und Karies erhöht sich. 

Kurzum: Auch meine unteren beiden Weißheitszähne waren in etwa so nützlich, wie der ****** an 'nem Papst.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Aufgrund meiner Ober -und Unterkieferschmerzen war ich bei der Zahnärztin. Sie gab mir die Überweisung zum Kieferorthopäden. 
Nach der Röntgenaufnahme sah ich selbst das die Zähne Schief gewachsen sind und aneinander gerieben haben. Vor der Behandlung hat man mir eine LMAA Tablette gegeben und die Elefantenbetäubung . Während der Behandlung sagte der Arzt "Mal gut das wir die gezogen haben" denn es befand sich Eiter unter diesen Zähnen. Der Eingriff dauerte keine 20 min. Ich war froh das alles vorbei war ^^.
Es ist kein muss diese ziehen zu lassen, aber wenn man unerträgliche Schmerzen hat dann bleibt keine Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Weisheitszähne können ein medizinisches Problem sein. Dann empfiehlt Zahnarzt etwas. Mehr nicht.
Und wenn ich muss, geh ich kacken.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nur die beiden oberen ziehen lassen, weil die massiv gegen die anderen Zähne gedrückt haben.
> Mein Zahnarzt hat mir empfohlen, auch die unteren mitentfernen zu lassen, obwohl die im Gegensatz zu obigen gerade standen und an sich überhaupt keine Probleme gemacht haben.
> 
> Was war die Folge?
> ...



Vielleicht hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen  das meine noch unter dem Zahnfleich liegen.  

Deine vielleicht nicht die da schief raustanden .  Der eine wurde ja auch nur gezogen weil er durchgebrochen ist  und faxen gemacht hat  .

Aber deswegen die anderen die auch unter dem Zahnfleisch liegen auch ziehen zu wollen  obwohl sie keine Faxen machen finde ich Irrsinn .

Zumal man die Später noch gebrauchen könnte , wenn sie bei Bedarf aktiviert werden


----------



## Finallin (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Wieso ist der denn schon wieder da... Kann man den nicht endlich mal jemand perma-bannen?!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Doppelpost, bitte löschen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Sind schon wieder Ferien?
Aber und auf die Fragen zurück zu kommen, ja, das ist so ein dritte Reich Ding.


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Oder ist das son 3 reich ding , um der Evolution auf die Sprüge zu helfen  ^^


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind schon wieder Ferien?


Nö, aber augrund des Sturmtiefs ist vielerorts frei.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Wenn Zähne schief rauswachsen , kann es auch sein das da etwas genetisch nicht stimmt ?  Bzw durch Umwelteinflüsse , radioaktive Altkriegslasten oder Rückentwicklung ?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Genau, das wird es sein.
Chemtrails wuhu.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn Zähne schief rauswachsen , kann es auch sein das da etwas genetisch nicht stimmt ?  Bzw durch Umwelteinflüsse , radioaktive Altkriegslasten oder Rückentwicklung ?


Man nennt sowas Evolution.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn Zähne schief rauswachsen , kann es auch sein das da etwas genetisch nicht stimmt ?  Bzw durch Umwelteinflüsse , radioaktive Altkriegslasten oder Rückentwicklung ?



Richtig. Durch die Entfernung der Weisheitszähne wird das Genom aber wieder korrigiert und der Nietzsche-Score wieder in den positiven Bereich gehoben. Damit ist man dann auch vor der Eugenik-Polizei sicher, sogar jenseits der Donnerkuppel.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn Zähne schief rauswachsen , kann es auch sein das da etwas genetisch nicht stimmt ?  Bzw durch Umwelteinflüsse , radioaktive Altkriegslasten oder Rückentwicklung ?



Das liegt einfach daran, dass der Kiefer des Menschen noch nicht angepasst ist. Das passiert aber irgendwann. Evolution eben.


----------



## Metaltyp (11. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*

Das ist der urdeutsche Trieb, der rauswill. Hitdolf Adler hatte auch schlechte Zähne! Zufall? Ich denke nicht!


----------



## P2063 (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Wenn Zähne schief rauswachsen , kann es auch sein das da etwas genetisch nicht stimmt ?  Bzw durch Umwelteinflüsse , radioaktive Altkriegslasten oder Rückentwicklung ?


nein, das ist schlichtweg die Evolution. Weisheitszähne sind ein sogenanntes Rudiment, ähnlich dem Blinddarm. Wir benötigen sie nicht, daher bilden sie sich langsam zurück aber es gibt auch keinen genetischen Evolutionsdruck sie völlig aus unserem genpool verschwinden zu lassen.

ich bin übrigens ganz froh, dass man mir die Weisheitszähne herausgenommen hat. davor hatte ich ständig kopfschmerzen weil sie nicht vollständig aus dem Kiefer gekommen sind. Die Mistviecher können alle möglichen dentalen Fehlstellungen verursachen die sich auch mit Spange nicht vollständig beseitigen lassen. Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, aber zwingen tut einen sicher niemand dazu.

wie kommst du eigentlich immer wieder auf diese übelst bescheuerten Fragen ohne den Anschein zu machen mal wenigstens für 5 Minuten Google oder Wikipedia zu durchsucht zu haben?


----------



## der_yappi (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*



P2063 schrieb:


> wie kommst du eigentlich immer wieder auf diese übelst bescheuerten Fragen ohne den Anschein zu machen mal wenigstens für 5 Minuten Google oder Wikipedia zu durchsucht zu haben?



Die Frage dürften sich VIELE Leute hier stellen...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. August 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Deswegen lässt man sich auch direkt alle entfernen. Lange dauert das in der Regel nicht.
> Gibt da wesentlich zeitintensivere Eingriffe im Mund.



In welchem Alter brechen die Weisheitszähne eigentlich durch, wenn sie nicht entfernt worden sind? Das kann doch von 18 bis 40 passieren, oder?


----------



## Leonidas_I (25. August 2020)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> In welchem Alter brechen die Weisheitszähne eigentlich durch, wenn sie nicht entfernt worden sind? Das kann doch von 18 bis 40 passieren, oder?


Bin kein Zahnmediziner. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. August 2020)

Die müssen können garnicht durchbrechen  ,  kannste bis zum Tod behalten


----------



## Gabbyjay (12. November 2020)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> *Warum muss man Weisheitszähne in Deutschland ziehen lassen ?*
> 
> Glaube Deustchland ist das einzige Land das sowas vorschlägt bzw einem ans Herz legt .
> 
> ...



Also was ich von mehreren Zahnärzten bestätigen kann, ist dass sie einen schon ziemlich dazudrängen, die rausmachen zu lassen.

Ich hab die zwei oberen WHZ, unten ist jeweils kein Gegenstück.
"Die müssen unbedingt raus! Ohne Gegenspieler wachsen die sonst definitiv über ihre Ebene hinaus, das macht dann riesen Probleme!"
Das war vor ZIG Jahren, ich hab sie heute immer noch, ins endlose gewachsen sind die nie und ich hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme damit.


----------



## RyzA (12. November 2020)

Ein alter Thread. Zum Glück habe ich gar keine Weisheitszähne.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. November 2020)

Als gelernter Zahntechniker muss ich bei einigen Antworten echt den Kopf schütteln 

Aber man kann es sehr kurz beantworten: wenn es medizinisch notwendig ist, muss man es machen. Ansonsten können sie drin bleiben. Fertig


----------



## Gabbyjay (13. November 2020)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Als gelernter Zahntechniker muss ich bei einigen Antworten echt den Kopf schütteln



Hau raus.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (28. November 2020)

Als ich noch marinierter war, gab´s bei den BW-Zahnärzten wohl ne Prämie für gezogene Weisheitszähne. Mir sollten alle 4 gezogen werden oder ich würde keine TUKV bekommen. Habe nach der entsprechenden Vorschrift gefragt, keine antwort bekommen und bin wieder raus aus der San-Staffel. TUKV wollte er nicht unterschreiben, obwohl alles ok war. 24h später dann schön DinA4, links gelocht mit etwas Tinte geschwärzt, bei seinem Vorgesetzten abgegeben und schwupps hatte ich meine TUKV, durfte weiter zur See fahren und er bekam mächtig Ärger. Hatten dann kurz danach einen anderen Zahnarzt in der Kaserne.

PS. Mir wurden im Zuge der Zahnregulierung jeweils der erste Backenzahn gezogen, damit genug Platz im Kiefer ist. Gab/gibt also bis heute null Grund, die Weisheit zu entfernen.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. November 2020)

Sorry, hatte den Thread ganz vergessen. 

Notwendig ist die Operation nur, wenn die Weisheitszähne das vorhandene Gebiss beeinträchtigen. 
Das ist dann gegeben, wenn sie quer wachsen und gegen die Nachbarzähne drücken. Oder es zu einer Entzündung kommt. 
Bei einem geringen Prozentsatz sind die 8er gar nicht mal angelegt. 

Bitte geht zu einem Zahnarzt, der als Oralchirurg gekennzeichnet ist. 
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, dann bitte lassen.


----------

